# Moots Compact SL Deal???



## customsteel (Feb 15, 2003)

Alright everyone heres the scoop...I have a line on an 03 MINT Moots Compact SL (Reynolds 6/4 ti) with an Ouzo Pro,full DA 9, King hs, Speedplay zeros, TTT bar/stem for $2800....pretty much everything but the hoops, post and saddle...Shop owners bike and has the full warranty with only 500miles... Deal for $2800 shipped and no tax???...I figure about $4500+ given the lower DA 9 pricing as of now....Frame retails for $3150...Looks like a deep discount of close to 40%...Would you jump on it??? What do you think??? My other option is an XL TCR composite and build with DA 10...I've heard the XL arent stiff enough tho...Please provide any advice and opinions...Im now riding an IF planet X custom so a nice ride is a must...


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

jump it and don't look back!


----------



## LactateIntolerant (Jan 13, 2003)

*Depends...*

If it's a 53.5 or 55 it's a terrible deal and if you'd give me the name/location of the shop, I'll call them and tell them so. If it's another size, it's a no-brainer if a Moots is what you want.


----------

